# Elk ivory



## The100road (Dec 24, 2021)

Had a Customer request to include his elk ivory teeth into an elk call. I’m pretty happy with how these turned out. Bands are 18guage sterling silver. Can’t wait to make one of my own!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 24, 2021)

Superbly done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 24, 2021)

Strikingly intense! The elk tooth adds a unique dimension! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 24, 2021)

Gorgeous calls,the teeth add a very nice touch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 24, 2021)

Beauites! That metalwork is cool!!


----------



## The100road (Dec 24, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Beauites! That metalwork is cool!!


 
I thought so too! I told the jeweler to shoot for a “mountains” look. I think she nailed it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 24, 2021)

Awesome. I love custom made stuff, no one else has one that looks like those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

